# Goose calls?



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

i am sorta new to the goose hunting sport but wanting to get into it. wanting to buy an acrylic short reed.. you guys got any suggestions? please help me out. thanks:sniper:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

If youre looking for a cheap call, my first short reed and current call is a Quack Head Goozilla. It by no means is the best call out there but for $25 it sound pretty damn good. I would recomend it if you are just learning. My next call will be a Heartland, my brother has one and I really like the sound and design.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

winglock whisperer


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you don't want to spring for a real top end, I second the Winglock. If you want to put some money into a top end call, I personally recommend the GK Giant Killer.

I've got a bunch of calls and the Giant Killer remains my favorite. Unbelievable range & sound quality...

Tough to beat Winglocks for the money. I use Winglock Walnut & Maple short reeds regularly...

I also have a couple Heartland X-Outs which are quite good for the money...

Guys are constantly buying, trying, selling, and swapping calls looking for the perfect one for them. If you do a bit of looking on the various Waterfowl Forum Classifieds you can usually find good deals on every call under the sun. I've bought a number off the Classifieds quite a bit cheaper than brand new...

Got both my GK and a Performance Calls Fast Talker this way, a couple Heartlands, and several Winglocks...


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i love my buck gardner canadian hammer 2, i still use it over my foiles, i love this call and its cheap.


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

i second the canada hammer for the money i like it better than the goozilla. but if yourt goin highend go out and try some. dont spend $100 on a call you have never blown. but each call has their own charcateristics. IMO a heads up is : zink:blows easy, Foiles: easy to make good sound, DRC: a little harder to blow but they sound the best. again its my opinion. go out and try some


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a really nice Zink SR-1 I will sell ya. It has new guts and very little use since the new guts. Tuned by Zink Calls. I have it advertised at $85.00 shipped. Comes with box, bag and DVD


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

> i second the canada hammer for the money


For the money it might be alright. As far as consistancy when blowing.. Thumbs Down. I blow a foiles Staright meat and I love it. Although I have only blown a few different short reed calls.

You dont have to go real expensive but by no means do I think you should go cheap.. Spend some money and get a decent call.. It is something you should be able to keep for awhile.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Any FeatherDuster call I would recommend for a beginner.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

x2 for the Quackhead Goozilla


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Flight Cancelled said:


> x2 for the Quackhead Goozilla


\

I started on the Goozilla bout 1 year ago and its an exelent call for the begginer and for the money,i still sometimes blow that out in the feild instead of my Lynch Mob


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

From your original post I don't know if you already have learned to use a short reed yet. If you haven't I would get the canada hammer or the goozilla. They are both good calls to learn on. When you can use a short reed fairly well go try as many calls as you can. Every person has a different calling style and different calls are better for different styles. I myself would not give up my tim grounds poly supermag. I have tried the acrylic but it wouldn't make a difference by a hunting stand point. Just find one that fits you and you are comftorable using. Just my $0.02


----------



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

I would definitely start with a cheaper call like a Tim Grounds poly, and then work up from there. You probably don't want to spend over a hundred dollars on a call if you can't blow it yourself to see if its the one for you. Once you get the basic mechanics down then blow the money on a nice RNT G2!


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

i second the TG poly. I learned on one and it is still on my lanyard today. Plus you can get the triple crown guts for it later on which sound amazing. If you wanna spend money on an acrylic id look at a DRC or a TG. Both companies make excellent calls and have great customer service.


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

The TG poly Super Mag or Buck Gardners new acrylic goose calls are $60.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

there are some real good calls and some that are real crap. my advice is find a friend who is a good caller and makes good sounds. then buy the call he uses. this way you know what the call is capable of and he can help you get good with it. what works for him can also work for you. be patient when learning to call with a short reed. your efforts will be rewarded.


----------



## Goose Gitter (Oct 8, 2009)

Tim Grounds makes good calls for cheap...call him up for Q.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Winglock isnt bad.....I started short reed on a buck Gardner canada hammer...good and cheap.

Im old so we used to blow ole long reeds and flutes....took some time to learn the short reed.

Now i blow a bay country call, the shorething, I love this call and even tho its top self price wise its an awesome call. I also blow a canadensis by Allen Stanley game calls.


----------

